# Breeder



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

This is the breeder I was talking to before I found Flip on Petfinder.
Two of the dogs that come to the clinic are from this breeder.

I am glad I found my rescue dog, I didn't realize she was going to be breeding partis.
I'm partial to solid colors.

I'm guessing this is a BYB???
I didn't get prices on the pups since they haven't gotten back to me since the one time I spoke to her.

Thoughts?
http://www.wildrosestandardpoodles.com/htm/about.html

So glad I found this forum.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I wouldn't buy from them. There's no mention of titles or health clearances and they seem to think AKC is a bragging right. Being registered with a decent registry is a bare minimum requirement for breeding, and it only says that about 2 or 3 dogs. Are the rest not even registered? She also lists silver and white as "hard to find." That hasn't been my experience. Silver may not be as popular as black and white, but it's not "hard to find." I think she's using that to get more money for the pups.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Eek I don't think I'd buy a puppy from them. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I have never seen this color on a poodle, maybe they are doodles?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I didn't see those, they look spaniel like to me. Their faces look naturally smooth not shaved. (The pic's not that clear though.) Their dogs don't have a very consistent look either way.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Definitely not going with a puppy right now, since we found Flip.
I know he's not perfectly bred, but I do feel better about doing a rescue.

The two dogs I know from this breeder do have excellent temperaments, but still.
I'm happy with what I have, Flip is a riot.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Does anyone besides me think that their pictures look extremely photoshopped? It's odd but on my computer one of them looks like a dog was placed there and it doesn't look natural. Weird.


----------



## aestheticlie (Jun 28, 2009)

I think I've seen some of their Pupp Pics on other websites... Not 100% positive, but I think so. Not sure if that would be them stealing the pics or the other sites stealing the pics.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would never buy from them !


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, I've learned a lot since joining here!

Yikes.


----------

